# Alex Mercer Vs Resident Evil verse



## Glorioesrain (Jan 13, 2012)

Alex Mercer with all known abilities.

State:Hungry (Lusted)

Purpose: Kill and Devour everything.

Will he exterminate the planet?

If so, how long should it take?

If he can't, how far will he make it?

(All Heroes, Minions and Bosses included ofcourse)

(Heroes and Villians unite for this operation)


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 13, 2012)

Can any of the named characters in Res Evil get through his durability and regen?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 13, 2012)

not that I can think of...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I'm not entirely sure how virulent the T virus is but I'm almost certain that the way it infects would mess with Mercer.

Anyway hes not beating:
Wesker
G
Alexia
Javier
A few more of the bigger B.O.W's that he just won't be able to consume or kill with his powers.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol no.

Mercer himself is a virus how would the T virus fuck with him?

Lol at him not beating wesker. I think the myriad of tentacle blades disagrees with you. You know that and the fact the dude casually carries around 80 ton tanks and jumps with them.

Wesker would break his hand punching him .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 14, 2012)

Mercer Rider Kicks the opposition

And he consumes BLACKLIGHT infected creatures as snacks, how would the T-Virus impede him in any way?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 14, 2012)

Only way the Resident Evil verse is winning is if they drop a nuke on Mercer like they did on Raccoon City.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Chris Redfield knocks his head off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

he already survived a nuke @ point-blank in Prototype


so it's either multiple nukes to erase every atom/molecule/cell or he fodderizes the verse, guy easily breaks tanks and has quite a versatile arsenal


T-virus ain't doing shit to Blacklight


----------



## Juri (Jan 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> he already survived a nuke @ point-blank in Prototype
> 
> 
> so it's either multiple nukes to erase every atom/molecule/cell or he fodderizes the verse, guy easily breaks tanks and has quite a versatile arsenal
> ...



He can't tank a nuke. He wasn't at ground zero of the one at the end of prototype one and still got messed up good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

He wasn't ?

Hmm, my memory must be foggy then, I though he got it away from NY and was at ground zero


if so then it's a nuke or rape





edit: ah yes
[YOUTUBE]fDJH3Y2FF78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2012)

Where's the :wesker when you need it?

What if Wesker saturates the globe with UROBORUS?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

a lot of food for Alex


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

Mercer is a sentient amalgamation of the same virus that everyone else is infected with in the game hes not immune to other virus' since in the game he was subdued by a foreign agent being injected into him. The T-Virus and G-virus is designed to insert its genetic coding into a cell,begin replicating the virus immediately and then take it over all the other cells. 

Mercer isn't beating Wesker especially when there's so much of a speed advantage against him and the only real advantage Mercer has is in strength which won't do him much since he won't be tagging Wesker anyway. Also no Wesker isn't breaking his hand punching Mercer when bullets penetrate his body just fine.

Mercer could the smaller B.O.W's like Mr X or Nemesis(unmutated) but once he starts facing the larger more virulent B.O.W's that seriously infect by just touching you I'm not seeing how hes winning.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know how the viruses would interact, but physically noone in RE stands a chance against Mercer


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> *Mercer is a sentient amalgamation of the same virus that everyone else is infected with in the game hes not immune to other virus' since in the game he was subdued by a foreign agent being injected into him. The T-Virus and G-virus is designed to insert its genetic coding into a cell,begin replicating the virus immediately and then take it over all the other cells.*
> 
> Mercer isn't beating Wesker especially when there's so much of a speed advantage against him and the only real advantage Mercer has is in strength which won't do him much since he won't be tagging Wesker anyway. Also no Wesker isn't breaking his hand punching Mercer when bullets penetrate his body just fine.
> 
> Mercer could the smaller B.O.W's like Mr X or Nemesis(unmutated) but once he starts facing the larger more virulent B.O.W's that seriously infect by just touching you I'm not seeing how hes winning.



See here is the difference though. that agent was made by karen with specific materials and mercers on DNA for the sole purpose of screwing over the blacklight virus.

So what will happen between mercer and the T virus is up in the air.

More then likely he will gain greater use from the RE virus' the more he consumes.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Mercer is a sentient amalgamation of the same virus that everyone else is infected with in the game hes not immune to other virus' since in the game he was subdued by a foreign agent being injected into him. The T-Virus and G-virus is designed to insert its genetic coding into a cell,begin replicating the virus immediately and then take it over all the other cells.



Just because something specifically designed to fuck with the blacklight virus fucked with the black light virus doesn't mean everything would fuck with it .

That's like saying cobra anti venom would fuck with every other poison because it can stop one type.



> Mercer isn't beating Wesker especially when there's so much of a speed advantage against him and the only real advantage Mercer has is in strength which won't do him much since he won't be tagging Wesker anyway. Also no Wesker isn't breaking his hand punching Mercer when bullets penetrate his body just fine.



Mercer himself was calced at about 300 MPH IIRC and he has supersonic reactions. He's no Chris Redfield . Besides the fact Mercer's sheer AOE attacks would be far too much for Wesker and he would tire out eventually.

Lol missiles and bullets barely phase mercer. Mercer doesn't weigh the same as a normal human, he's a super dense mass of matter, nothing wesker has can harm him in the least and that's not even taking his armor into consideration.



> Mercer could the smaller B.O.W's like Mr X or Nemesis(unmutated) but once he starts facing the larger more virulent B.O.W's that seriously infect by just touching you I'm not seeing how hes winning.





This is the guy that tosses 80 ton tanks around like rag dolls, rider kicks helicopters and has AOE attacks that can cover city blocks and you think he can't defeat nemesis ?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mercer could handle RE-verse pretty easily.  Platinum's already gone over all the points.


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGuL4ick3o0[/YOUTUBE]

RE does what now?


----------



## Calamity (Jan 14, 2012)

Mercer casually takes this from what I know of both series. Unless there is someone in RE above Wesker, the verse is going down.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

I already explained why being infected with the T and G virus would mess with Mercer, You choosing to ignore that and focus on something that's so inconsequential to the point I'm making is whatever. 

The Blacklight virus is just a mutagen that mutates people. The viruses in RE reanimate dead cells and begin taking over whatever organism has been infected with it. Mercer being a sentient virus would just overwhelmed by the constant replicating virus strain attacking his genetic code.

LOL at bullets and missiles barely phasing Mercer 
He gets knocked off his feet by fucking IED's in his fight with Smith and bullets literally do go right through his body. The only reason hes surviving half of this stuff is because hes constantly consuming people to spur his regen.

He doesn't have supersonic reactions and certainly never bullet timed in the game. Aside from him jumping about 20-30 feet in the air and running faster then cars. That's the extent of his speed.
Hes only superior to Wesker in strength but hes not touching him especially since Wesker can zip in and out of his range like its nothing.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGuL4ick3o0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> RE does what now?



I'm pretty sure the Ndesu can cause him a few problems, given how even large calibre rounds from two gun turrets do very little. He isn't killing Lisa, either, since she's functionally immortal and the Verdugo can take multiple hits from rocket launchers.

Not saying he doesn't walk all over most of the universe, but he doesn't walk all over _all_ of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I already explained why being infected with the T and G virus would mess with Mercer, You choosing to ignore that and focus on something that's so inconsequential to the point I'm making is whatever.
> 
> The Blacklight virus is just a mutagen that mutates people. The viruses in RE reanimate dead cells and begin taking over whatever organism has been infected with it. Mercer being a sentient virus would just overwhelmed by the constant replicating virus strain attacking his genetic code.



This is hilarious cause Mercer doesn't have a set genetic code and can morph it into whatever he chooses . You just shot your own argument in the foot.



> LOL at bullets and missiles barely phasing Mercer
> He gets knocked off his feet by fucking IED's in his fight with Smith and bullets literally do go right through his body. The only reason hes surviving half of this stuff is because hes constantly consuming people to spur his regen.



He has regen even without consuming people. Getting hit by missiles barely even dents his health bar and hardly slows him at all. And this is without getting into his armor form or the shield arm.



> He doesn't have supersonic reactions and certainly never bullet timed in the game. Aside from him jumping about 20-30 feet in the air and running faster then cars. That's the extent of his speed.
> Hes only superior to Wesker in strength but hes not touching him especially since Wesker can zip in and out of his range like its nothing.



He was calced at 300 mph and has the reaction speed to dodge tank shells fired at him.

Mercer has attacks that can cover an entire city block in less than a second. Wesker can't harm him at all and even if he can dodge everything he would slow down ages before mercer would.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 14, 2012)

Aptom would wreck all these bitches.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> This is hilarious cause Mercer doesn't have a set genetic code and can morph it into whatever he chooses . You just shot your own argument in the foot.


You are really reaching
He has a genetic code your argument that it changing whenever he chooses to shift into someone else is going to stop the assault of the T-virus is pretty weak. 
I mean shit if the virus' in RE can't work on anything besides one specific genetic template then I guess all the animals and people with Blonde hair or you know people with mutations like Heterochromia would just be immune to the virus' altogether. 



Platinum said:


> He has regen even without consuming people. Getting hit by missiles barely even dents his health bar and hardly slows him at all. And this is without getting into his armor form or the shield arm.


He clearly wasn't regening after he got hit by that aftershock from the nuke until he consumed a bird. His regen is dependent on him constantly consuming 





Platinum said:


> He was calced at 300 mph and has the reaction speed to dodge tank shells fired at him.


Sounds like you are abusing gameplay mechanics with the dodging tank shells stuff because he never did that in a cutscene but something like that done during gameplay can easily be written off as aim dodging or just missing altogether. As far as the 300mph running speed that's still not breaking the sound barrier.



Platinum said:


> Mercer has attacks that can cover *an entire city block in less than a second.* Wesker can't harm him at all and even if he can dodge everything he would slow down ages before mercer would.


How about you try again and say something that isn't so obviously wrong. 
Here's a video with all of his devastator attacks I don't see a city block being covered with sharp tendrils anywhere in here do you?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL0To2RFTyI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 14, 2012)

Arishem said:


> Aptom would wreck all these bitches.



Alex is basically aptom-lite .


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you saying Wesker can take out Alex? and no his can regen without consuming as he has been shown to regen from gunfire and having a massive hole shot in his face by the general.. Wesker is not taking him down at all


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 14, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> You are really reaching
> He has a genetic code your argument that it changing whenever he chooses to shift into someone else is going to stop the assault of the T-virus is pretty weak.
> I mean shit if the virus' in RE can't work on anything besides one specific genetic template then I guess all the animals and people with Blonde hair or you know people with mutations like Heterochromia would just be immune to the virus' altogether.



You could show it working on someone who can rewrite his own genetic code on a whim, possessing complete control over his cellular structure.



> He clearly wasn't regening after he got hit by that aftershock from the nuke until he consumed a bird. His regen is dependent on him constantly consuming



Right because we all know that Wesker can reproduce the power of a nuke that reduced him to a single tendril.

Only he can't. And he was still able to regenerate a human body despite having the approximate mass of a crow.

And oh? Look what I found.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

he will nab Wesker with the helicopter-nabbing whip and then crush him into paste .. quite literally


----------



## davillage (Jan 14, 2012)

> Mercer himself is a virus how would the T virus fuck with him?


Mercer is no Virus he is the first and primary Host but not the Virus.
One Cell cant be a Virus therefore more than One Cell is no Virus too.  A Virus is a dead thing even going Hivemind makes it not sentienent by itself.



> The T-Virus and G-virus is designed to insert its genetic coding into a cell,begin replicating the virus immediately and then take it over all the other cells.


Thats how every Virus works. If you left the Design away 
Immunity System beats them most of the time thought. Except for Herpes.



> Just because something specifically designed to fuck with the blacklight virus fucked with the black light virus doesn't mean everything would fuck with it


Yep.

The T-Virus in Mercers Body would not for sure override the Blacklight Virus hence  if truly all of Mercers Cells are infected (What i believe is Fact) the T-Virus wouldnt be able to even enter Mercers Body. Nothing about Mercers Immunity System is known and even if its very powerful the T-Virus is no common cold but...

For now i will assume the T-Virus cannot infect Mercers  living cells.
Burden of Proof.



> The Blacklight virus is just a mutagen that mutates people.


The Blacklight Virus is a Virus that causes Mutations. The ooze in Turtles was a mutagen. 

But the Fight of the Viruses is a Valid point against Mercer.

The Problem is....The regeneration feat of Mercer. The T-Virus can Infect Dead Cells the Blacklight Virus can not. Dead Cells have no Immunity System to protect them self. If Mercers Cells die the T-Virus will infect them. 

-Normal-
A Dog bites Mercer. (Mach 3 Dog with diamond teeth :Y if someone wants to nitpick)
Mercer lose Health
The cells around the damaged Body area are activated and multiply their reproduction Speed in the process consuming the dead ones.

-T-Virus-
A Infected Dog bites Mercer
Mercer lose Health
The cells around the damaged Body area are activated but the cells there have different Genetic Material. 
Mercers Body would repel the Infected Part. (Because burden of Proof)
The cells around the damaged Body area are activated and multiply their reproduction Speed but cant consume the dead ones nurfing the Regeneration
feat on simple Cell Replication Level.

What makes this highly likely:
Mercer can regenerate cells by consuming Blackstrain Infected cells.
Mercer regenerats faster from living cells.
Mercer has a "super dense" Body structure. --> Many dead dead cells to recycle
in case of the Atomic blast.

Mercer would only have 2-10% of his Normal reg. Vs Wounds of infected.

Mercers Virus cant override the T-Virus (Because burden of Proof)
Hence he cant reg with consuming infected.

Mercer shouldnt be able to outlast the Verse without/nurfed reg feat. I think.
I dont know anything about Resident Evil Bosses but he cant take the whole Verse that is for sure.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 14, 2012)

> The Problem is....The regeneration feat of Mercer. The T-Virus can Infect Dead Cells the Blacklight Virus can not. Dead Cells have no Immunity System to protect them self. If Mercers Cells die the T-Virus will infect them.



So so wrong. Neither virus can infect anything dead cells, dead cells are useless.

T-Virus works by energizing the living cells in a body and the most primal area's of the brain. Because the dead body's energy generating functions arent working its power by the minute amounts of power that the T-Virus recombination processes cause. This is why the the shambling zombies are still going through necrosis..they are decomposing because they can sustain cell life. Their urge to feed comes from severe lack of energy reserves. 

just thought id clear that up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2012)

Alex absorbs Wesker and becomes Mercer Wesker.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 14, 2012)

The Shades become his power limiters


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2012)

complete body saturation


----------



## davillage (Jan 14, 2012)

> dead cells are useless.


Yes thats why the T-Virus makes them undead after infection.



> Neither virus can infect anything dead


I Wont bother to give you proof that someone died by a Zombie attack and standing up again as zombie. You die in a couple of second if somebody is gnawin on your carotid artery. 


> Because the dead body's energy generating functions arent working


If dead cells are useless how can a dead body move and from what are dead bodys made if not dead cells.

The T-Virus can of cource infect Dead Cells. Its Resident Evil.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2012)

chachamaru:i have a soul



wesker: you'll make a nice test subject


----------



## Ulti (Jan 14, 2012)

on a serious note.

i was interested in mercer vs uroborus because both consume biomass so it would be interesting to see how it went.

also anyone in re going into direct combat with mercer is downright suicidal, wesker might be able to cook something up with prep/indirect combat. also the bow excella transformed into was fucking huge, bigger than the boat they were on which was damn big. she/it is too cute to be touc...i mean they required a orbital satellite cannon iirc to even harm it. come to think of it, said satellite cannon might come in handy here

also, if mercer decides to take the stealthy route... yeah they're boned.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 14, 2012)

davillage said:


> Yes thats why the T-Virus makes them undead after infection.
> 
> 
> I Wont bother to give you proof that someone died by a Zombie attack and standing up again as zombie. You die in a couple of second if somebody is gnawin on your carotid artery.
> ...


The instant your brain stops getting enough oxygen via blood to die is not the same as the time it takes for every cell in your body to stop working. The guy that gets his carotid artery chewed off may die in a couple of seconds, but _some_ of his cells can continue to function. I don't play much _Resident Evil_, but the idea I'm getting is that the T-Virus re-purposes these _dying_ cells before they are actually dead, and replicates them with the virus replacing old brain tissue and other tissue and cells with the re-purposed and replicated cells. If the virus could infect dead cells that completely dead bodies (skeletons and the like) would return as zombies instead of (just) living people bitten who then die from the infection.

As for the match, the big deal isn't so much will the T-Virus be beat by Blacklight, but can Mercer use any absorbed T-Virus opponents to regen. I would lean towards yes. Mercer absorbed thousands of people over the course of the week or so the game took place, if you were being conservative. 

The likelihood is that a significant amount of these people had viruses of some sort. Eventually absorbing enough people with the common cold should have given him a sneeze or two unless either the viruses were destroyed upon entering Mercer or they remain dormant in him but just don't affect him. 

The likely case is the second one, because his genetic code is something completely different. Just like people can technically "get" some viruses reserved for animals (and vice versa). If Dog flu were directly injected to you, it wouldn't matter because the virus isn't fit to work with your genetic material. Alex isn't so much human as a biological life form that resembles human, so unless there's proof that the T-Virus infects something at least similar to Mercer, I would wager it shouldn't affect him in the slightest. 

If we assume he can't regen from T/G-virus infected humans then he can still absorb BSAA or at the very least regular humans with no problem, so I still think he has a better shot at taking this unless there are guys on the RE side who can casually slice apart and toss around tanks and mess up buildings. I played RE4 and RE5 and I haven't seen anyone too threatening based on purely physical skills.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 14, 2012)

Until Mercer starts turning into an organism that the RE universe hasn't been shown to infect with any of its virus strains. I fail to see how Mercer isn't going to be infected.

A las plagas parasite could be incorporated into all sorts of organisms adding them to the hivemind you even see things like plants with no known nervous system being turned into giant monsters.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 15, 2012)

When was a plant infected? Could you refresh my memory or was it something pre RE4? 

Anyway, it wouldn't matter for the Las Plagas because a parasite is an actual organism, which we know Mercer can just break down to delicious chunks of organic matter. And actually Mercer both absorbs and seems to turn into inorganic matter (like the suits and weapons of Blackwatch soldiers).


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 15, 2012)

Rashou said:


> When was a plant infected? Could you refresh my memory or was it something pre RE4?



In RE1 their was a plant Boss that was infected with the T-virus, also had a room with a infected garden plant too. I can't remember if any of the other games has a infected plants, at least non were bosses.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

I think it was Plant 42, I think it was the one they had to kill in order to get anti venom for Jill after being fucked up by Yawn, tbh it's better known as

Chris: I believe we got to the root of the problem
Rebecca: ...


----------



## davillage (Jan 15, 2012)

> a parasite is an actual organism


No Viruses are parasites but are not even cells. Ask Wikipedia. A virus is pure RNA with a hull. The T-Virus is not like Malahria. If mercer could absord for example a Chairs we could talk about this.



> And actually Mercer both absorbs and seems to turn into inorganic matter


It just seems that way they are organic just looking inorganic. Otherwise Mercer couldnt reabsorb the cells. He can produce hardened cell structure.



> (skeletons and the like) would return as zombies instead of (just) living people bitten who then die from the infection.


A skeleton has no undead muscles to move it and no undead Brain to control it. Thats why Head Shots work :Y



> Eventually absorbing enough people with the common cold should have given him a sneeze or two unless either the viruses were destroyed upon entering Mercer or they remain dormant in him but just don't affect him.


You cant prove that like we cant prove 100% that mercers living cells can be infected. Even if the T-Virus is the more aggressive one and jumps Species casually.
To Jump from Humans to Plants is quite the feat. Because the Virus was designed to heal human cancer aka destroying only Malicious cells with defect DNA. Mercer is a mass of Malicious cells with defect DNA. 

But because we cant prove otherwise. Lets agree upon.
--> Mercers living Cells cant be infected but he cant consume infected.
Ok?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2012)

Las Plagas are actual parasites/organisms and have nothing to do with T or G virus or any viruses

they were excavated in Spain, don't remember where they came from originally


Mercer would deal with las Plagas easily, T-virus is much more of an issue here


----------



## Rashou (Jan 15, 2012)

davillage said:


> No Viruses are parasites but are not even cells. Ask Wikipedia. A virus is pure RNA with a hull. The T-Virus is not like Malahria. If mercer could absord for example a Chairs we could talk about this.


I should clarify. "It wouldn't matter for the Las Plagas because *it is* a parasite *that* is an actual organism". 



> It just seems that way they are organic just looking inorganic. Otherwise Mercer couldnt reabsorb the cells. He can produce hardened cell structure.


Source? If Mercer can absorb inorganic material (clearly shown because he doesn't leave a suit/clothes/inorganic matter behind when he absorbs people) then of course he can reabsorb it. It's taking a leap to assume he just makes organic matter that looks inorganic.



> A skeleton has no undead muscles to move it and no undead Brain to control it. Thats why Head Shots work :Y


That was a bit of an exaggeration, but when has a long dead corpse been revived via the T-Virus? Someone infected by a bite, then dies is different because they were living when infected, and even if they were killed shortly before being infected, they still have some living cells, that's the point. These viruses shouldn't be able to work with dead cells.



> You cant prove that like we cant prove 100% that mercers living cells can be infected. Even if the T-Virus is the more aggressive one and jumps Species casually.
> To Jump from Humans to Plants is quite the feat. Because the Virus was designed to heal human cancer aka destroying only Malicious cells with defect DNA. Mercer is a mass of Malicious cells with defect DNA.



There's very little in the OBD (or in life in general) that can be 100% proven. The idea is to provide enough evidence to suggest that one possibility is more reliable than the other. I don't see how affecting a plant helps since Mercer's still not plant like. It also doesn't mean the T-Virus is more aggressive, just that it can affect more than one type of organism- it's not like Rabies beats AIDS just because it can jump between humans, dogs, cats, and has even been developed in birds and reptiles. We need to see someone in RE who is capable of, at the least, massive regeneration who is then affected by the T/G-Virus in a detrimental way. After all, Mercer being affected by the Virus isn't the only problem- it has to affect him _negatively_ for it to do any good for RE. 

But personally I'm fine with assuming Mercer cannot absorb virus infected cells and use them to regenerate. I think this makes the match closer but he should still take it since he can absorb the regular humans still (which there are bound to be a lot of) and if he gets a hold of a scientist or someone who knows where a vaccine is then he wouldn't even have to worry about catching it.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

Rashou said:


> That was a bit of an exaggeration, but when has a long dead corpse been revived via the T-Virus?



IIRC this happens quite a lot, jump scare factor.

There was a zombie in a closet that decides to conveniently burst out when you're done reading a diary.

There was a zombie in a bathtub that conveniently tries to attack you when you drain the blood in it and complete a puzzle.

There was a Scientist who hung himself then revived as a zombie cutting the ropes.

These are examples that stand out. Problem is, we don't know if they were infected before death and if not, how long were they dead for till infected? 

Well, the dude in the closet was clearly infected because when you read the diary it's all delirium and going on about how his colleague smelt/tasted nice. Don't know why I put that example.

Well, we know the scientist wasn't infected when he was killed based on the document you read in the same room, but same thing, we don't know how long he was dead for till infected.

I'm sure there might be a timeframe we can use depending on the length of time between the outbreak at Arklay and when STARS arrived, keep in mind I'm referring to RE1 solely because I don't remember 2 and 3


----------



## davillage (Jan 15, 2012)

With a Stealthy route Mercer would rape i know that 
His stealth features are overpowered the airstrikes are epic.
But would he go this way if hes Hungry?

How infectious is mercer himself? Because Resident Evil scientist are no blank pages they created some powerful vaccines and if Blacklight goes rampage the stealth route would be locked.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 15, 2012)

Why are some posters arguing for RE when feats are heavily on Mercers side

Oh silly OBD


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

BLACKLIGHT is helluva contagious. I don't think Mercer ever gets hungry though does he?

When it was unleashed at Penn Station Manhattan was infected within a matter of hours IIRC. Creating a vaccine might take some time, maybe too long. 

Also is the weakness to water ever explained in the story? RE might be able to use that to their advantage.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 15, 2012)

You see Naked zombies in the cemetery in RE2,3, and code veronica. The virus' must have reanimated the dead cells for them to even be moving.

As for Mercer I think he wouldn't get that far if just tried to consume everything. I mean absorbing a zombie with a virus is essentially asking to be subjected to slow cell death when the necrosis starts to kick in.
I still want to know how hes going to fight off the las plagas' influence or even something so dangerous as the Uroboros.


----------



## davillage (Jan 15, 2012)

> Alex Mercer with all known abilities.
> State:Hungry (Lusted)
> Purpose: Kill and Devour everything.
> Will he exterminate the planet?
> ...





> Why are some posters arguing for RE when feats are heavily on Mercers side


Because all the Fodder is included by OP and its obvious Blacklight Vs. T/G-Virus.



> Will he exterminate the planet?


That one is decided probably no. Because RE-Verse could counter infect whole Areas via Airborne. And than Nuke. Mercer cant consume infected.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2012)

Las Plagas attach to the nervous system or something like that  most likely .. Saddler inserted the parasites into the villages manually .. then they can infect others, giving them baby parasites

that ain't doing jack shit to Mercer



Uroboros I don't really remember how did it work


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

What? IIRC They unlocked the mines where Salazar's ancestors sealed Las Plagas away, the spores infected the first batch of victims. The rest were manually infected.

Uroborus works by consuming biomass, just like Mercer's consumption abilities.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2012)

> What? IIRC They unlocked the mines where Salazar's ancestors sealed Las Plagas away, the spores infected the first batch of victims. The rest were manually infected.


spores ? You mean aerially ? They inhaled them or something ?

I remember Saddler came to the village, first they were alright (it was a peaceful village actually), then he started gradually giving everyone Las Plagas and it went to hell


Dino Size

credits section here, 4:15





anyway, as far as I know Las Plagas wasn't used on dead bodies (except maybe reanimators/iron maidens .. but those could have been from cryogenic storage .. first encounter was in that area afaik) and it is a parasite that controls you (I assume it's most likely through the brain/nervous system) and gives you tentacly powers


it's not a virus, so shouldn't be a problem for Mercer


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

> Las Plagas were first discovered by a religious group in Europe known as "Los Illuminados" (The Enlightened Ones) in an unknown, rural region of Spain. The cult used the Plagas as a means of recruiting new members. However, the first castellan of the Salazar family opposed the cult and sealed off access to the parasites in his castle.
> 
> Centuries later, Ramon Salazar, the eighth Salazar castellan, was convinced by Osmund Saddler, the new leader of Los Illuminados, to join Los Illuminados and open the seal that concealed the Plagas. The two hired the local villagers as miners to extract the parasites.
> 
> Due to years of confinement, the Plagas parasites seemed dead. Some were later found fossilized (which at least takes hundreds of years) in the rocks below Salazar's castle. However, despite this, the Plagas were still alive at the microscopic level as spores within the fossils. The miners that were excavating the site inadvertantly inhaled the spores which after many years gave birth to the parasites within their bodies. Since then, Saddler was able to recreate the parasites wholly, injecting them in egg form into potential hosts.







> The first castellan buried the Las Plagas deep
> underground below the castle to hide their
> very existence. But when Salazar released the
> Las Plagas, no one thought he could bring them
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks



still no biggie, I doubt Mercer even breathes




Uroboros would be the bigger threat, with it's consumption and ship-sized monsters


----------



## Ulti (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree, Plagas takes too long and Mercer might not even need to breathe. Rather impractical too, not like Mercer is gonna be in the caverns anyway unless they build bioweapons revolved around Las Plagas which might be dangerous for themselves.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2012)

Mercer'll either absorb or maim the lessers and certain giants just go straight for the kill. Might be a bit longer for some due to regen but his raw stats would make up for that.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> You see Naked zombies in the cemetery in RE2,3, and code veronica. The virus' must have reanimated the dead cells for them to even be moving.


Could they have been infected, killed, then stripped and buried? What did they look like with regards to decay? I still feel it's a huge stretch to assume it can affect fully dead cells.



> As for Mercer I think he wouldn't get that far if just tried to consume everything. I mean absorbing a zombie with a virus is essentially asking to be subjected to slow cell death when the necrosis starts to kick in.
> I still want to know how hes going to fight off the las plagas' influence or even something so dangerous as the Uroboros.


We have no idea how the viruses would interact, but considering he can regenerate constantly necrosis shouldn't affect him (keep in mind also the long term cellular damage that should come with being within 10 km of a nuclear explosion did not affect his regen. At all).

And the Las Plagas are macroscopic organisms, so he just breaks them down to cells and absorbs them like with everything else. And actually, Uroboros sounds exactly like the Blacklight virus. He wouldn't necessarily beat it in an absorption battle, but he doesn't have to when he can just throw a tank at. Of course that means he wouldn't literally kill and eat everything as per the thread, but there's still little chance of him being put down unless he's overwhelmed.


----------



## davillage (Jan 16, 2012)

Some Website confirms & explaines it quite good what Matta Clatta already said:


> The T-Virus is able to reanimate dead cells.  The fact that dead people have been burried in their tomb graves with fully nude bodies rising out of the ground proves that the T-Virus can reanimate the dead cells.  Even after a dead body is burried, it could still come back to life if exposed to the T-Virus.  This means the T-Virus travels through the ground and infect a dead body laying in their graves.  Those corpses may have been exposed to embalming fluid which slowly rots away the dead tissues, thus increaing the chances that the T-Virus could reanimate the cells of a dead body.


 

The T-Virus is Pseudo Biology anyway.
Our Zombies are different they are scientific.  

In fact Mercers reg vs. wounds of infected will be pretty energy consuming. Due to spreading of the T-Virus inside the damaged Area. I wouldnt grant him more than 10% of his normal basic reg.
Because his Body would repell the infected parts. We agreed that he cant absord them already.

From what i read Wesker is a pretty "descent "tactican and knows nearly everything about Viruses.
If that is true Wesker could use this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Price $20,000 + 40 ? 53 mm Ahead Ammunition



This would shoot Ammunition which explodes at a pre-calculated point in front of the target sending a spinning cone of 330/3,3 g tungsten sub-projectiles at the target. 

German wiki says it needs below 10 Milisecs for the spreading.
Effective range 	1,500 yards (1,400 m)
Maximum range 	2,212 yards (2,023 m)
It can shoot 5 Bullets per Second. 
They say its good against Infantery and fast Moving Targest like Rockets for example.

This was the 1st World War version:
Animation 



			
				fff said:
			
		

> tungsten retains its hardness (which exceeds that of many steels


 





add T-Virus Infected Load.

The Fodder Zergs for two-three Days until Wesker has preped some nice Grenade Launcher with Virus Coated sub-projectiles.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 16, 2012)

> When it was unleashed at Penn Station Manhattan was infected within a matter of hours IIRC.



well actually that was Greene fault. shit didnt get real until Mercer let greene out, if DX-118 made the majority of the infection then mercer wouldve be under control like he likely is in prototype 2.

@Davilliage
no it really doesnt, it says it reanimates dead cells we never questioned that, we said it couldnt *INFECT* dead cells, no virus can there has to be at least some living cells (or not deteriorated cells) to be infected before the virus can repair and reanimate other cells. When a cell dies it bursts, deteriorates, etc....there would be nothing for it to infect no nucleus for it to inject its RNA into, no mitochondria for it to kill and replace, no organelles to produce more T virus with, just a husk. Your quote actually confirms this, when it mentions that embalming increases the chances of reanimating.

Also ive just decided that Mercer can infact consume the T-virus infected individuals and make use of them. I really dont care what was agreed upon because it wasnt really researched and thought out enough.

The way the T virus works wouldnt hinder mercers ability to consume them at all, both virus' work by dominating different functions of a cell and its possible to be host of multiple viral infections. Both these virus' actually compliment each other very well.

He can absorb them just fine, but i wouldnt speculate on the effects though because 2 virus infecting the same cell can share RNA and create an even worse virus.

There's literally no chance there's nothing to suggest that mercers biology would reject them at all.

you pretty much made up the fact that mercer cant absorb infected flesh based on nothing.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2012)

> e said it couldnt INFECT dead cells, no virus can there has to be at least some living cells to be infected before the virus can repair and reanimate other cells.



Except this is a fictional verse, thats like saying Buu can't blow up a planet because its impossible in our universe. The greatest example of infecting the dead is the corpses at the beginning of CVX, they were clearly decomposing and had been buried long before the attack of the island.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 16, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Except this is a fictional verse, thats like saying Buu can't blow up a planet because its impossible in our universe. The greatest example of infecting the dead is the corpses at the beginning of CVX, they were clearly decomposing and had been buried long before the attack of the island.



that doesnt disprove or conflict with what i said. You can be buried and decomposing, the fact that flesh and muscle is still intact enough for the body to not turn fall apart and still be capable of locomotion means that there are infact cells that are in working condition(not burst open and not deteriorated containing both nucleus and mitochondria) and fit to be infected.

Thats just how the T-virus works. there's nothing more going on here, the T-virus can only infect cells that still have what it needs to function. just like any other virus.

Your example is bad because its not what im saying at all.

actually let me rephrase what im saying.

in a way it infects "dead cells" but what they consider dead in RE is more like dormant or preserved in real world lingo. This is where we are having the problem in communication.

I shouldve seen this sooner.


----------



## davillage (Jan 16, 2012)

> couldnt INFECT dead cells


Thats nitpicking because dead Body in grave = Dead Cells. I know its fail Science.
We can assume that they were dead at least 10-24h and in that time every cell would be dead. 


> Some living cells to be infected before the virus can repair and reanimate other cells.


Lol if the Virus can spread from living to dead cells why shouldnt it be able to infect them .... no comment.



> There's literally no chance there's nothing to suggest that mercers biology would reject them at all.


That was to dont let the debate run in circles over and over again.
I can claim T-Virus,Las Plagas,G-Virus or Ureborus one of those would mess with Mercer. You claim no i say yes....
We cant know it for sure was the reasonable conclusion. 
Thats why we said
-Mercers living cells cant be infected
-Mercer cant absorb T-Virus infected to regenerate



> you pretty much made up the fact that mercer cant absorb infected flesh based on nothing.


No i didnt made it up 3 Viruses vs 1 its even in Mercers  Favor if we assume he cant be infected. We can talk about a vaccine against Blacklight if you like to,
Consuming Infected.:  That would be like sucking on Plutonium please. A Virus that can infect Dead Cells <.<
(and Contaminate Water -Blacklight can not even cross it)


----------



## Rashou (Jan 16, 2012)

The difference is that Buu is magical from the get go, where as sources and the actual game explain the T-Virus' abilities pretty scientifically, and they match up with our knowledge of science. So _if_ there's a divergence point where we are forced to either choose the scientific explanation or the "it's fiction" explanation, I would go with science unless more evidence for "it's fiction" appears. Too lazy to word that better. The basic point is that embalming fluid _prevents_ decomposition, so it may be that key parts of the dead body were not decomposed enough to truly be dead, and _that's_ why zombies could swarm the cemetery. Not because the T-Virus can jack dead cells. 



			
				DarkBladex96 said:
			
		

> The way the T virus works wouldnt hinder mercers ability to consume them at all, both virus' work by dominating different functions of a cell and its possible to be host of multiple viral infections. Both these virus' actually compliment each other very well.
> 
> He can absorb them just fine, but i wouldnt speculate on the effects though because 2 virus infecting the same cell can share RNA and create an even worse virus.
> 
> ...


They start out dominating different functions-briefly skimming it looks like the T-Virus goes for the mitochondria? But because they utilize the nucleus at some point to replicate, it would come down to virus vs. virus unless the T-Virus is incompatible with Mercer and basically becomes dormant, as I pointed out before. 

Source for two different viruses infecting the same cell creating a new virus? I've only managed to find evidence of this happening within the same family of viruses, like how bird flu and human flu could be reassorted in a pig to create a completely new and more dangerous flu that can affect mammals and birds. But this in and of itself is pretty rare unless I'm getting the research wrong (I'm not far from a virologist, mind you). What you're suggesting would happen is more similar to AIDS mixing with rabies or something. In all likelihood the cells the Blacklight and T-Virus fought over would probably explode from trying to reassort such virulent viruses.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't Mercer absorb inanimate material as in the case of the clothes he.. "creates" from his victim?


----------



## davillage (Jan 16, 2012)

Embalming Fluids prevent rapid complete decomposition but it prevents not the Cellular Death. If the cell lose its complete physical structure its decomposed. If its lose the function to do whatever it did or is cut from the Nutrient supply for to long its dead. If a cell is dead but not decomposed T-Virus can infect Blacklight not.
 Its because somehow T-Virus can utilize the dead Cell as a Host. How? Thats the fiction part they made it up --> It is not possible in RL.

Mercer should still have Human DNA left with some adds because the Virus restructurated his Body and it was created by Humans who have to use some earth based thing as basic. 

What did the T-Virus infect? Every lifeform it came into contact with.
"Piranha/Leech/Human/Dog/Wasp/Spider/Moth/Elephant/Cockroach/Crow/Rat/Earth Worm /Alligator /Plants/Snakes" 
This List includes ( Amphibian/Reptil/Insect/Arthropods/Plant/Mammal/Fish/Bird)
-->Plants have an immunity defense that is complete alien to Animals.
Why the hell should Mercer be immun to that thing. He is still organic.

Why it would be bad for Mercer to consume someone infected:
Cells die through programmed cell death again and again and again but are replicating permanently. The Dead cells are reabsorbed normaly....
As i proved already T-Virus can infect dead but not decomposed cells.
To eat an Infected would be like eating a bag of cancer for mercer.
Even if his immunity System is stronger than normal Human and we could
assume that his Hive Mind cells would repel the Rogue Cells.

Mercer cant eat infected and against T-Virus infected Wounds his reg feats are nurfed Mercer would die with such an Grenade Launcher Ambush.

The one who has the knowlege, the power and the cunning Intellect to do that Ambush is Wesker. 

Creating a vaccine or a counteragent Virus are things Wesker could do too with a Blacklight sample i think.

The inorganic thing would be a point but Mercer never regged himself with inorganic material. Why go for the Crow if he could absorb some trash. The Costume is organic but looks inorganic pure logic.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a huge reply but my computer crashed so im just going to type the jist of what it contained.

davilliage

- the thing about dead cells ive already addressed as a communication error on us talking about 2 different stages of death. and i said that infection is possible as long as the cell had what the T-virus needed.

- see above, as long as the dead cell in question hasnt decomposed to the point of uselessness it can be reanimate.

- the conclusion of mercer not being able to consume and use the infected was done in haste and accepted for convenience without any real thought put into it. Las plagas are subject to infection they are living organisms being a parasite doesnt make it immune to a virus(just one example of an obviously hastened decision). T- virus, G- Virus, and uroboros have to be looked at on a case by case basis.

-you did make up the conclusion. and what a virus can cross has nothing to do with how aggressive it is. What a virus can cross has everything to do with how long its viable outside of a host and what macro molecules are dangerous to it.

@Rashou

-Antigentic shift can happen between different strains of the same virus or different virus altogether (when they share antigens). Its just the most common in influenza A thus its the most used example. A co infection can occur the same way except the virus infect the same cell and dont share antigens. either way the point is that both can co exist within mercer and nothing suggests that they would do him any harm or be rejected.

They actually work perfectly well together, from what i know about the the two virus. 
-T virus first takes the mitochondria, then injects RNA and uses the cell to make more pretty normal virus stuff.
-Blacklight virus injects its RNA and screws with the encoding of introns (which is basically junk RNA), then activates all the cells dormant and junk genetic info.

Basically for all the people who dont really feel like looking this stuff up it basically means that the the Blacklight virus can thrive on the aftermath of the T-virus infected cells, and T- virus can still use cells that are blacklight infected.

So oh boy can these to work together, the only thing they share is mutating DNA but through different methods and channels they dont have to fight for what they need to do even if both are in the same cell.

The best part about it is that they both cover each others flaws perfectly. and i do mean perfectly.

If blackwatch and umbrella got together the world would likely end.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 16, 2012)

davillage said:
			
		

> Embalming Fluids prevent rapid complete decomposition but it prevents not the Cellular Death. If the cell lose its complete physical structure its decomposed. If its lose the function to do whatever it did or is cut from the Nutrient supply for to long its dead. If a cell is dead but not decomposed T-Virus can infect Blacklight not.
> Its because somehow T-Virus can utilize the dead Cell as a Host. How? Thats the fiction part they made it up --> It is not possible in RL.


Is this the case, though? Like, without a doubt? There's NO possibility that the graveyard bodies could have been exposed before their cells had completely died (maybe two or three days for some of the cells, obviously muscles and the like would have long been gone)? I have no experience with said segments of the games in question, but if you honestly think those bodies were long dead then I can agree on their ability to affect dead cells. 



> Mercer should still have Human DNA left with some adds because the Virus restructurated his Body and it was created by Humans who have to use some earth based thing as basic.
> 
> What did the T-Virus infect? Every lifeform it came into contact with.
> "Piranha/Leech/Human/Dog/Wasp/Spider/Moth/Elephant/Cockroach/Crow/Rat/Earth Worm /Alligator /Plants/Snakes"
> ...


He's an organism that can completely control his cellular structure, morph into partially inorganic material, and do things that no other organism it's affected has been able to do. That's why it's up in the air as to why he's affected. Assuming it would work on him just because he's organic means we should presume it will work on Superman, Martian Manhunter, Thanos or any of a thousand organic lifeforms who are completely different than those found in RE Earth. 



> Mercer cant eat infected and against T-Virus infected Wounds his reg feats are nurfed Mercer would die with such an Grenade Launcher Ambush.
> 
> The one who has the knowlege, the power and the cunning Intellect to do that Ambush is Wesker.
> 
> Creating a vaccine or a counteragent Virus are things Wesker could do too with a Blacklight sample i think.


The biggest problem is Wesker has to find out who Mercer is when he can change into anyone, then actually tag him when the guy can dodge rocket launchers and run at hundreds of kilometers per hour. Not to mention Mercer can shoot tendrils through reinforced concrete and for a distance of dozens of meters. 



> The inorganic thing would be a point but Mercer never regged himself with inorganic material. Why go for the Crow if he could absorb some trash. The Costume is organic but looks inorganic pure logic.



I never said he could regen from inorganic material, just that he can turn into it, which is important because it shows the scope of his genetic diversity. And he doesn't leave clothes behind, so he can obviously absorb inorganic material even if it doesn't help his regen; no reason to think he can't replicate it since that's the simplest explanation (thus the more logical choice). 



			
				DarkBladex96 said:
			
		

> - the conclusion of mercer not being able to consume and use the infected was done in haste and accepted for convenience without any real thought put into it. Las plagas are subject to infection they are living organisms being a parasite doesnt make it immune to a virus(just one example of an obviously hastened decision). T- virus, G- Virus, and uroboros have to be looked at on a case by case basis.


We agreed that there was no way to determine if Mercer could gain health through T/G-virus infected, _not_ on Las Plagas. I flat out said Las Plagas would be eaten and used for regen no problem, and Matta Clatta was the last person to argue otherwise IIRC. If I agree to something it's because it's logical, not because it's "convenient" or "quick". I don't know davillage's motives but we hardly came to the conclusion "hastily" (unless you consider two back an forth multiquote posts hastily).




			
				DarkBladex96 said:
			
		

> -Antigentic shift can happen between different strains of the same virus or different virus altogether (when they share antigens). Its just the most common in influenza A thus its the most used example. A co infection can occur the same way except the virus infect the same cell and dont share antigens. either way the point is that both can co exist within mercer and nothing suggests that they would do him any harm or be rejected.
> 
> They actually work perfectly well together, from what i know about the the two virus.
> -T virus first takes the mitochondria, then injects RNA and uses the cell to make more pretty normal virus stuff.
> ...



I've seen theory that antigenic shifts can happen between completely different viruses, but as far as I know, it's just that- theory. If you have an example that states that it's _common_ then you might have something, but otherwise we shouldn't assume the viruses would just intermingle. And the T-virus _starts_ with the mitochondria and the Blacklight activates the genetic material in the nucleus, but what happens when both viruses go for the cytoplasm of the same cell to reproduce (as RNA viruses they are likely to try and replicate in cytoplasm)? The scenarios I can think of are:

1. Maybe both win and said cell replicates with both viruses separate. This scenario is mostly for if one virus is RNA based and the other is DNA based , which I don't think is the case. This would also be the scenario where Mercer rejects cells with T/G-virus virions cause they'd eventually start rotting and doing all the other nasty stuff. 

2. Maybe they combine and a new virus that replicates is formed (am I correct in saying this is your theory?). This result may allow Mercer to gain vitality from absorbing T/G-virus infected. Or it may turn him into a zombie. Or do something completely different. 

3. Blacklight wins (or T/G-virus is dormant in him). Mercer can absorb T/G-virus foes freely since his body just ignores the virions from the T/G-virus and they ignore his body's cells and don't try and replicate using them. 

4. T/G-virus wins, Mercer is zombified. 

Maybe I missed a scenario or several, but the point is that we don't know what would happen with the interaction, but the chances of any one instance happening aren't so far above the others (with the exception of 3/4 cause neither virus is likely to back down to another virus). Hence, the compromise. 

But yes, if Blackwatch and Umbrella worked together they'd destroy humanity. Which is why Mercer should just absorb an Umbrella scientist and figure out a way to _ensure_ Blacklight and RE viruses are compatible.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't Mercer regen naturaly over time? and at a hasted rate?


----------



## Rashou (Jan 16, 2012)

Gameplay wise I can' remember, but in cutscenes when he's shot several times he seems to just eat the bullet and doesn't bleed or anything, so yeah he at least repairs the damage superficially without absorbing more biomass.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jan 16, 2012)

I shall nick name my computer crashy.

anyone before the comupter crashed i was going to tell you that the part of the antigenic shift was infact theory but considered completely possible. (and no its not my main theory for this match in regards to what would happen, im just letting people know that 2 virus combining may be possible. most sources either directly state influenza or say: 





> Antigenic shift is the process by which at least two different strains of a virus (or different viruses), especially influenza, combine to form a new subtype having a mixture of the surface antigens of the two original strains.


).

Your scenarios are spot on, well if they were vying for the same resources in the cell which by nature they arent Blacklight only wants introns and it really doesnt matter if those are the cells original introns or the newly transcribed introns. cause by the splicing T/G virus or uroboros is doing.

So basically Blacklight can replicate in a cell from the left over introns it originally had from natural processes and the new introns that are being removed as the RE virus transcribes.

So with all thats been said here its a win win situation for both virus, however unlike how you predict mercer to start to decompose that likely wont happen. T-virus victims decompose because their bodies energy producing functions dont work and the virus can only produce minimals amounts of power on its own without help, the the cells die and cannibalize each other for energy.

-The T-virus wont kill mercer because he has no working organs of definite "brain" for the virus to ruin.
- Blacklights ability to wholly consume biomass to feed itself has T-virus covered as far as energy goes, and whatever other method blacklight uses for energy is more then sufficient.

At worse a hungry Mercer infected with the RE(G virus is no threat, and uroboros only wants to merge with organisms that have flexible genomes) virus would regen slower because cells would be cannibalizing each other, but he would still be at a relatively good balance because of blacklights rapid cellular regeneration.

Basically my entire ploy wasnt that we should try to figure out what happens if he gets infected, rather i was making the point that he would get nothing from them is absurd virus co infect all the time. Im just in favor of mercer regenerating from consumed t-virus victims nothing more.

I also dont believe Mercer infects people he consumes. but thats my own theory for another day.


----------



## davillage (Jan 16, 2012)

> I have no experience with said segments of the games in question,


Me too but i have two independent sources who said the same: "naked zombies on cemetery" 
To be honest if the T-Virus managed to infect or multiply in Corpses that were conserved with Embalming Fluids.... It would be fullfleged Magic. That stuff kills pretty much anything thats why it conserves the Body. 
It woud be like infecting and bringing Plastic Dolls to live.

Just to make sure i searched for another proof Wikipedia says roughly:
Your Brain gets no Oxygen 
10s Some Braincells die
3m-5m Your Brain dies
13m-25m  Your Heart dies.
25m-1h Liver and Lungcells die.
1h-2h  kidneycells die
2h Rigor mortis the proteins in you Muscles Chain together

Its obvious the T-Virus can infect Dead cells. Because otherwise it would have to multiply with the speed of lightning to get fast enough to all the dead Areas expecially the Brain.  If it can infect any Dead Cells its reasonable to assume it can Infect all Dead Cells. 
If they are compatible...



> Superman, Martian Manhunter, Thanos


They are Aliens and never shown any signs of Illness. Mercer was infected with some stuff even if it was designed to counter Blacklight.
He and his Cells are not "invulnerable" his Body just regenerates very fast. The Blacklight Virus was engineered by Humans. Probably with recombination of existing Viruses and or RNA insertion/modification like they did with the Bird Flu to make it infect Rodents.  Mercer has Human DNA with "adds" not all of his DNA is gone just the "Junk" DNA gots activated and some part was added. Otherwise his Cells would not know how Alex Mercer looks.



> morph into partially inorganic material,


Its easy to Destroy something just because my Stomach Acid could destroy a Metal Coin it cant rebuild it.
Because its hard or has another color its not sure that its inorganic. 
I would assume its more like enhanced Hair or Fingernails crossed with octopus genes. He shouldnt be able to form something inorganic.
First its a Body Cell- then its whole Atomic Structure changes to Metal?
I think thats unreasonable that would be lowscale reality Warping.

Atom 0,1 nm  You assume he can freely control this. 
Virion 50 nm
Cell 1.000-30.000 nm  I assume he can freely control this.
->Mercer cant lowscale reality Warp because of Ocams Razor.

I read through the whole Virus stuff for one hour straight:
I took Biology from Normal-Wiki and just what the Viruses are from Wikia.

T-Virus works like a normal RNA Virus it goes direct for the Nucleus. The Cell produces new Viruses. Just the T-Virus can do some Magic in the process reviving the Cell. 

Blacklight is a exogen (infectious )Retrovirus
It let the Cell encodes its RNA into DNA then merges its final DNA with the Cells DNA in the Nukleus and let it produce new Viruses.
In the Process Blacklight does some Magic and goes Hivemind.

DNA is Like Harddrive - RNA is like RAM.
Blacklight is like Oceans Eleven while T-Virus is Snatch
Fancy-Slow-Longterm vs. Aggresive-Fast-Selfdestructive

The Viruses cant merge because one is a Shark(RNA-Virus.) the other a Lion (Retrovirus ).



> Your scenarios are spot on, well if they were vying for the same resources in the cell


They  both need the Cellcore to reproduce Blacklight can just convert its RNA to DNA without it.



> Doesn't Mercer regen naturaly over time? and at a hasted rate?


Yes he does thats why we are arguing if for example a T-Virus coated Bullet could nerf his regeneration.

Long Text conclusion:
Because T-Virus Magics kicks in as soon as Necrosis starts.
Pretty much this:


> 1. Maybe both win and said cell replicates with both viruses separate. This scenario is mostly for if one virus is RNA based and the other is DNA based , which I don't think is the case. This would also be the scenario where Mercer rejects cells with T/G-virus virions cause they'd eventually start rotting and doing all the other nasty stuff.



Rocket launchers are not build against Infantery.(Small fastmoving Targets) Blackwatch uses them due to PIS.
The grenade Launcher ammunition i posted is build for that. They use it even to shoot down Rockets and such. 
It has 2km Range and can shoot 1650 miniature bulltes per second. 
The US Army mounts them on Humvees 105 km/h Top Speed or Helicopter who are faster 300 km/h  and have better Aim tracking.

Could Wesker find Mercer or would they have to infect a whole city with 
T-Virus and then Nuke? Thats my main question. 





> If blackwatch and umbrella got together the world would likely end.


They would produce the Zerg


----------



## Rashou (Jan 16, 2012)

@ DarkBladex96

Oh, I was under the impression the T-Virus cells would just under go necrosis at an accelerated rate for some reason. So at the very least we know Mercer won't decay from an infection since he should be able to constantly regenerate his brain cells. 

But as for the viruses interacting well with each other, outside of the theoretical possibility of them merging into a new type of virus (which we shouldn't speculate about because said virus would have unknown properties) you still haven't answered how both viruses would be able to use the same cell for their lytic/lysogenic cycles. Going through the basic , the viruses would run into a problem as early as step 3 because the viruses genetic materials would be sending different "construction" orders to every cell in which they coexist. Again, I'm no virologist or even a biologist/microbiologist, but if you have any information on two viruses actively coexisting within the same cell at all then I would agree with you completely. 

@davillage

I can agree on the virus affecting dead cells then. And I'm pretty sure Superman has had a cold once or twice. Magically induced cold, but still, there are plenty of other examples. As for the ability to regenerate inorganic matter, atomic manipulating is hardly low scale reality warping. Well maybe it's considered such in the OBD, but it's not as though he's creating a new element just by rearranging the materials he's already absorbed into their own old form, or creating this matter ex nihilo. 

And Occam's Razor focuses on the simplest explanation. Which _is_ that he can control his atomic structure, not that he can just control his cells and make it seem like he has control over his atomic structure. The only reason it makes more sense for you to assume that is because _you_ think he can just freely control his cellular structure. Even if he can just control his cellular structure (I agree with this) his being able to form inorganic material doesn't necessitate atomic manipulation; maybe he can just rearrange the minute particles (but not atom sized particles) of absorbed materials back into their original form; if you had some kind of absorption problem that metal coin you ate (which your stomach acid is unlikely to break down nearly as effectively as Mercer's body) may not fully break down into iron/zinc and what have you and be absorbed into your body and those tiny particles (not atom sized) would be detrimental to you. Mercer can perhaps manipulate these particles which is still a far cry from atomic manipulation. 

The fact that he replicates a military grade communications device  in the opening (2:55) shows he can clearly replicate it. At the very least he can, on the fly, rearrange his organic structure in a way that's so alien he can create organic material that is so authentic it acts in every way as its inorganic counter parts. Either way, there's literally nothing close to Mercer being mentioned in this thread (Uroboros is the closest but that just absorbed biomass to my knowledge). Which was the original point.

Now with that out of the way.... Wesker using the thing you posted earlier would still be a problem when he doesn't know what Mercer looks like. T/G-Virus + Nuke would definitely do it, but even if Mercer is discovered prior to taking out the big guns in Umbrella, they'd still have little knowledge of how extraordinary Blacklight is and nuking seems like a very last resort move (and also assumes they can keep pinpointing his location when he could just hop on a plane as Wesker's grandma when things start getting hairy in any part of the world).


----------



## davillage (Jan 17, 2012)

@DarkBladex96


> absurd virus co infect all the time.


All of Mercers Cells are Blacklight infected. There is nothing like that in RL.

Retrovirus merges not with a RNA Virus



> The T-virus wont kill mercer because he has no working organs of definite "brain" for the virus to ruin.......because of blacklights rapid cellular regeneration ..... won't decay from an infection since he should be able to constantly regenerate his brain cells.


Constant Necrosis is a Problem for Mercer and kills him in Minutes google Bloodtox. Its true that going for Mercers Brain just renders his hear,smell,optic senses useless and prevents him from thinking but its not more vulnerable then the rest of his Body. I would go for the Brain and you? Why couldnt Mercer move as a smashed blood puddle after the Atomic Bomb? Because his brain and muscles didnt work. 

Constant-Necrosis >Mercer

@Rashou


> The fact that he replicates a military grade communications device in the opening (2:55)


Ok thats some nice reality warping he got there. Building a functional communication device out of thin air + baffling speed. You couldnt do that with Fingernails. It doesnt matter if he stores some molecules he rearanges them at least. How? No idea and to build something like that is pretty hax...  
A-Copper molecule has 3 Atoms. A cell is at least 300 times that size. Mercer builded a satelite Uplink with his ass. Even if he absorbed the molecules of some copper coins that would be like drinking oil and shitting a Plasma TV. This communication Device has 100% some Computerchips in it. Mercer should be able to go full Diamond Body i would reduce this stuff to lazy programming.He wouldnt need to conssume to reg if that stuff would work he could use just some concrete or corpses.



> they'd still have little knowledge of how extraordinary Blacklight is


If they try to kill Mercer they would know that you cant kill him thats easy.
If they have a blacklight outbreak they would know it pretty fast too
after the first hunters go rampage and they know ureborus+if Mercer just happens to walk in a T-Virus infected area they would only need the Bomb. Convenient rendering his consumming reg ability useless.
Otherwise they could lure him there after testing a sample of Blacklight or infect the area themself airborne. 



> (and also assumes they can keep pinpointing his location when he could just hop on a plane as Wesker's grandma when things start getting hairy in any part of the world).


Mercer is bloodlusted he would go for the kill of the big guns and not hide in south America as Weskers Grandma lol :Y

Mercer likes to mess up the Military for good. He didnt go for the "Iam going to absorb the President" Strategy ever. 
Mercers aim is to consume everything and not World Dominitaion how can he achieve that with stealth and with not consumeable zombies?

Wesker on the other Hand is a Planet Scale Lifewiper with Prep.

Wesker+Military would kill Mercer in a matter of Days even if the first ambush Fails they would be ready to do whatever is needed after a week ot two. 

The Helicopters and Jets going close range is game mechanics -,-
Its not PIS because they couldnt care less for colleteral Damage.
They have a weapon range of 1500 M+ with Rockets even more.

You need only one helicopter with a grenade launcher to kill him.  If he has no convienient non infected crow ready or you preped the Ammunition with T-Virus. If hes non armor mode that is.

He has maybe a 100M Range whiplash + can glide but the Aircombat is pure Bullshit. 

The ahead ammunition is able to destroy light to medium Armored Vehicles and rockets. Gl dodging that Alex 1500+ Mini Projectils in a Second from 1500m distance. 
That would OHKO him and why stop some 5 secs later = 7500 harder than steel bullets in his already smashed face.
Making confetti out of him. Put the Leftover in Testubes for Wesker.

The Mk-19 has a muzzle velocity of 241 m/s and the Ammunition needs only 0,1s to Spread and its not that this is the only gun in the World.
I used this one as Example because you dont need a Helicopter or tank to carry it. 

The Full Body Armor on the other Hand reduces Mercers Movement speed, jump height and overall Mobility by a large ammount and he cant glide. The shield is stronger but has only a 180? protection.

Mercer can only use 2 Powers at any given Time. 
Vs Helicopters hes either a sitting Duck or gets raped as a glass canon. 

If he so decides to go for the sitting Duck thing...

Op included bloodlusted fooder. REverse has at least 10k non Consumable T-Virus infected Zombies Raccon City (if consumed causes probably Necrosis) that zerg mercer for good until Wesker preps an Ambush with some stuff 

like this ..............


> Anti?B.O.W.
> Linear Launcher
> An advanced weapon
> developed to
> handle B.O.W.s.


B.O.W = Bio Organic Weapon,= Mercer

How powerful is it?

[YOUTUBE]Qsk-nXtTWHo[/YOUTUBE]
Powerful enough to destroy 2nd form  and kill her 3d form with one hit.
The second/third shots missed (notice the explosion in the Background at the third shot).

Either a Vaccine,a Counter Bioagent, T-Virus coated Bullets, Consuming a Bag of Cancer, a Atomic Bomb or the Linear Launcher. Mercer has no chance vs the whole REverse.

Will he exterminate the planet?
No.

If so, how long should it take?
He cant do it.

If he can't, how far will he make it?
Not very far. From 1 Day to one Month everything is on the scale.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2012)

> Me too but i have two independent sources who said the same: "naked zombies on cemetery"



Naked, and decomposing. The island was bombed and soldiers cleaned out anyone alive in less then a few hours. Also the zombies that came out of the ground had tombstones, they were long dead before the events of the game.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 17, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> ...
> The Blacklight virus is just a mutagen that mutates people...



AHAHAHA!

Wait, you're serious?


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 17, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> BLACKLIGHT is helluva contagious. I don't think Mercer ever gets hungry though does he?
> 
> When it was unleashed at Penn Station Manhattan was infected within a matter of hours IIRC. Creating a vaccine might take some time, maybe too long.
> 
> *Also is the weakness to water ever explained in the story?* RE might be able to use that to their advantage.



Just wanted to elaborate on this.

Mercer is NOT weak to water , his mass is so heavy that he just sinks to the bottom of whatever lake-ocean he jumps into .

He can just jump out of it afterwards though .


----------



## Rashou (Jan 17, 2012)

davillage said:


> @DarkBladex96
> 
> All of Mercers Cells are Blacklight infected. There is nothing like that in RL.
> 
> ...


Making computer chips isn't hard if you can manipulate molecules. I have no idea how he's capable of heating the components up again, but it doesn't matter since we see him doing it, "lazy programming" or not. You could chalk this up to the "lolmagic" excuse we used for the T-Virus being able to reanimate dead cells. And again, being able to absorb=/= being able to gain vitality from. It makes sense that if he's mostly a cellular organism he wouldn't gain actual vitality no matter if he broke down and absorbed a billion inorganic things to really really tiny particles that can't be seen. Same as how you can't actually gain much nutrition form eating that coin. My argument was never that he can absorb inorganic stuff to fuel his regeneration. 

As for Wesker, no doubt he's a monster with prep and could take down Mercer, but Mercer bloodlusted doesn't mean he's a moron, lol. You can actually play the game however you want and only ever attack people stealthily. Blackwatch learned how to detect Mercer so of course he usually dropped pretext against them and slaughtered them, but that doesn't mean he'll do the same in REverse. And why would Wesker start with a doomsday plan that would destroy everything just because PiS/CiS is off? Not caring about collateral damage =/= opponent always nukes everything. Even getting the thousands of weapons it would take to actually raze a significant portion of any continent would take a ton of prep time, and Wesker from the start has no idea that Mercer can turn into people he knows or even what he looks like in the first place. 

I agree Mercer won't literally devour everything in REverse, but he could definitely kill most everything after just learning about the T/G-virus (a lot of the background seems to be almost common knowledge; certainly absorbing one BSAA agent would give him a wealth of knowledge).


----------



## davillage (Jan 17, 2012)

> "lazy programming" or not. You could chalk this up to the "lolmagic" excuse we used


Yep both are valid. I wont say T-Virus can infect Plastic dolls. I was just flameing the logic behind that stuff. Doesnt change anything.

The thing is that REverse has no such Hax as Ninjutsu and DF the only thing Mercer gains is Knowledge. That they already have.

His physical stats are far above Ndesu ( We didnt talk about Las plagas) he wont power up like in Narutoverse or Onepieceverse. The most dangerous of his enemys are already infected and REverse is prepared vs an Outbreak. 

The most dangerous thing Mercer could do would be to go for the US President or build some secret organisation and that doesnt mean he can kill Wesker or consume the whole World. The stealth Route doesnt change much in the long run.
If hes exposed they will kill him and he will be exposed because he have to attack at some point.


EDIT: And he will infect someone and get exposed because they would need a way to detect the  infected like Blackwatch.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 17, 2012)

The problem is being exposed. They have literally no knowledge of him being able to turn into other people. Mercer's smart enough to keep in that way (why morph in front of the guys hunting him?) He absorbs a BSAA agent (or Umbrella Agent, terrorist, scientist whatever organization he starts infiltrating), turns into them, then goes back to the base and wrecks it. Even if they figure out they have a traitor and do the extreme (nuke the base) Mercer can get out by turning into _a different_ agent and evacuating. Rinse and repeat. The logical conclusion even if this happens several times is still not "maybe we're dealing with one guy who can turn into anyone" but instead it's "we've got a lot of traitors". While they're trying to figure out how they're compromised, Mercer's amassing more and more knowledge and eventually he learns about Wesker, Jill, Chris and whoever else is really vital and important in the REverse and goes after them. They'd need an insane stroke of luck to even know Mercer's coming after them, much less be able to do anything about it. 

I think you're underestimating the difficulty in trying to take down one guy who can morph into your best friend without you even knowing it. It's like trying to destroy a needling in a haystack... If the needle could turn into a piece of hay...


----------



## davillage (Jan 17, 2012)

> Mercer's smart enough to keep it that way


Mercer of course wouldnt know who is a real danger and wouldnt know who is important to absorb to get this special knowledge. He would make a random guess and for example go straight for the Military.
The going Politic stuff was nonsense - that would lead to a Blacklight outbreak because too close contact with Humans.
Lets play your scenario through.  We are talking High Security Base in a World
like Resident Evil and Mercer trying to do his best to not get exposed.

Step1:
Mercer absorbs some Soldier.

Step2:
He gets past the Security using his ID.

Step3:
Option 1:
First Mercer would go for the SecurityRoom to stop the Cameras -->
( They would know Inside Job. )
Option 2: Start to Kill get exposed. 

Step 4:
Option 1:
Start to kill wreck havoc.
(If one Soldier survives or manages to run away or use his phone or only hears the shooting - exposed- If not one stray Bullet with Virus-exposed)
Option 2:
Conssume everyone
(They would know the Base was lost in 12h if not earlier. Soldier Familys trying to call them on their Cellphone en mass or missed apointments. - Something is not right we lost a fucking Military Base in one Night without someone noticing . On US Hometurf. Without a single Bullet shot and no Corpse. Call General x. This is war)

Step 5:
Repeat above. (Double the chances to get Exposed by Random Guy who Smokes in the Basement. Its either Aliens or one of those Viruses maybe something like the Racoon City Incident again we nuked that town or the Ureborus mutated to some Freak stuff. Call every Expert we have together and improve the Security of everything double the Guards and how the fuck did they manage to take out the cameras -do something about that- turn off the possibility to  turn the cameras off from the inside + Satuplink)

Step 6:
Repeat get exposed.



> the difficulty in trying to take down one guy who can morph into your best friend without you even knowing it.


It would be impossible. But one guy who can morph but  trys to kill everybody he will get exposed fast.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 17, 2012)

I think we might be working off of two definitions of "exposed" here. Are you arguing that it will all be over for Mercer if he's exposed to a virus, or that it will all be over once someone finds out about a massively dangerous BoW? I was arguing based on the latter and saying there is almost no chance anyone would figure out he's a BoW that can do half the stuff he does, because doing so would require they survive a confrontation with him or get a lucky break with security cameras that aren't trashed by massive tendrils or a tank being throw through a base. 

As for your run down, even if it gets to step 5, why are we assuming the infrastructure of all the military bases in the world can be so drastically changed in such a short amount of time?! But fine, let's go with them being able to do all this in, say, a day. The instant Mercer absorbs someone from a base in Step 5.... he's clued in to _all of their counter measures_. Mercer then heads for whoever is handing out the orders, finds him pretty easily (by eating his body guards/family/friends) and then he's got complete control of, at the very least, a sub section of the military. He pulls a similar strategy in the game IIRC when he has to absorb Blackwatch operatives who know who their commander is and then he actually absorbs the commander. 

When I said "rinse and repeat" I didnt' literally mean he'd do everything the exact same over and over again. He obviously adapts and figures out a way around fortifications and contingency plans ("Hm so their current plan is that next time they lose communication with an officer at Base X for 12 hours, they'll nuke the place... Sounds good to me!" *Kills that officer, leaves nuclear blast zone).


----------



## Sygurgh (Jan 17, 2012)

People are severely underestimating Mercer. He has the potential to become whoever he wishes with next to no hope of discovery. Unless he starts to randomly rampaging he should have achieved total control within the week of entering the universe. They have no idea who he is and what he can do unlike the people of his homeland, they?ll be caught completely flatfooted.


----------



## davillage (Jan 17, 2012)

> why are we assuming the infrastructure of all the military bases in the world can be so drastically changed



That would be able with software alone + Video backup via  intranet. If they not already have this.



> it will all be over once someone finds out about a massively dangerous BoW?


It wont be all over thats when the hunt would begin.  You assumed it would impossible to expose him at all. 

I just said he can maybe do that in one Base or two but then its pretty clear what kind of thread he is. (Even if still underestimated they would expose him because they would increase security)



> (by eating his body guards/family/friends) and then he's got complete control of, at the very least, a sub section of the military.


At any given time Mercer can only control one body. He cant gain complete control just influence and or Information.  As i explained before going undercover mid/longterm = Blacklight outbreak and the higher he goes up the higher the Risk is. If he kills a general there will be another one taking that job anyway. He cant go to the Secret meeting and
destroy a Base at the same time. Or pay a allowance to the Ilegimate Daughter of the General or do his Paperwork and paying his Bills its just too time consuming to hold that cover.

The most dangerous thing is the Costume Ability if that is exposed the next step starts. I already proved that in an open combat situation he lose.

They would need one sample of Blacklight to analyze it,
reproduce it and letting the Watchdogs sniff that or using some other hax the REverse has.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think Mercer's contagious. He was hanging around Dana and Dr. Whatshisface casually, so he shouldn't start spreading the Blacklight bug. Adding more guards and/or cameras would require massive adjustments be made to the existing infrastructure; stuff like Intranet and software wouldn't, but the physical stuff would. And why would he have to hold a cover for extended periods of time or be in two places at once? He uses the commander for maybe an hour to command certain areas be nuked under the guise of exposure to a virus (orders come directly from POTUS too, just to make sure things get done), then moves on (after destroying the base where the General was stationed, of course). 

The key to Mercer winning stealthily is messing with infrastructure. Once he knocks down substantial players like Umbrella, BSAA and the US it's basically a cakewalk. And he only loses in open combat against Wesker and an army that he can't regenerate from. In any situation where he can just snatch someone from the crowd, regen and hide he comes out on top. These kinds of situations would be the majority of situations even if all the militaries of the world were on high alert because there's just not enough manpower and/or equipment to surround even majority of cities and towns in the world in a way Mercer can't slip past.


----------



## davillage (Jan 18, 2012)

> I don't think Mercer's contagious.


He is all his Bodyfluids. A scratch of him is enough he was the reason for the outbreak after all.



> Adding more guards and/or cameras would require massive adjustments


No they have intranet remember wikileaks they put all their stuff into the computers. What physical stuff like Guard dogs that would sense that something is not right with Mercer? They have them already.




> commander for maybe an hour to command certain areas be nuked


This orders would be traceable and would if used more then once expose that they fight a B.o.W that can Bodydisguise pretty much.



> enough manpower and/or equipment


The Military doesnt need to sorround Mercer they just need to expose him so that Wesker can track & hunt him.

The Linear Launcher killed Alexia who regenerates faster than grenades or Submachine Guns can hurt her.

She has blood made of Fire and took a Punch from Wesker who can hold rockets with his bare hands with no Damage.


[YOUTUBE]zUVzSbGo-DI[/YOUTUBE]

That Vid too Proofs that Wesker would run if he thinks that he cant beat Mercer and return another Day better preped.


Edit:




> credited with more than 650 finds, including one that required him to follow a trail 300 hours old, that is 12 days



Why could a Bloodhound track Mercer?
They have 4 billion olfactory receptor cells 
Their olfactory epithelium is 380 cm2 65 times that of
Cats they have 5.8 cm2.

That is quiet something because cats can smell


----------



## Rashou (Jan 18, 2012)

The viral outbreak was caused by the vial of Blacklight Mercer broke, not a scratch of him after being infected. It's possible it could spread via fluid swapping, but that's still not a real risk of infection since Mercer can heal nigh instantaneously and doesn't usually spit on his opponents. 

Intranet is not more guards and cameras targeting blind spots. This stuff would take time and money to put into place, not to mention training guards and guard dogs. But guard dogs' sense of smell wouldn't help because as far as we know, Mercer smells just like whoever he becomes. And how many military bases even employ bloodhounds as standard in REverse? Even if there are a troupe of blood hounds after him... He just kills them all. If he really wanted to be sneaky he kills all the bloodhounds and eats all the soldiers, then dirties himself up and goes back to wherever their base is and feeds the military a bullcrap story about hundreds of terrorists, or an Uroboros style BOW, or alien invasion. Anything to throw them off the track. He then stages that soldier's death later and leaves them heading the _completely wrong_ direction. 

Why assume they're dealing with a BOW that can shapeshift instead of, oh, say, a BOW that damages the frontal lobes, prefrontal cortex, or some other part of the brain that influences decision making? Why not assume it was just terrorists with a vast reach or other countries sabotage? Or someone with mind control? For logistical reasons and subconscious denial, the "BOW that can turn into anyone so effectively he can fool well trained soldiers" is likely going to be on the bottom of the list, if listed as a possibility at all. 

LOL, that video proves Wesker would let Chris die in his place if you ask me. You know, since he's one of his best men, lol! But seriously, even finding out Mercer could shape shift would do them little good (especially with Patsy), since they don't even know if Mercer is alone. You still haven't explained how Wesker is going to track a guy who can turn into anyone. Without Mercer figuring out he's being hunted and killing Wesker (who would hardly escape easily if they got in a direct fight). 

_"The art of war is simple enough. Find out where your enemy is. Get at him as soon as you can. Strike him as hard as you can, and keep moving"_ 
- Ulysses S. Grant

Mercer's philosophy when dealing with REverse goes something like that quote. Even if every single one of Mercer's abilities is exposed REverse _still_ has trouble with the second part (find out where your enemy is) because he's _one guy_ on a planet of billions who has no particular goal other than destroy everything. Do you know how hard tracking down one guy in such a huge populace is, even if he _can't_ shapeshift?! No? Ask the FBI about Whitey Bulger, or the military about Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussein.


----------



## davillage (Jan 18, 2012)

> Why assume they're dealing with a BOW that can shapeshift instead of, oh, say, a BOW that damages the frontal lobes, prefrontal cortex, or some other part of the brain that influences decision making?



Because the one that made respective desicion is lost. Like everyone in that Base and it would happen again. Something is turning our best mens against us and its not Human. Because see how strange the Military Base incident would look and the Disapperance of General X
and Military Adjutant Ys Bodyguards are lost. The brain influence is not possible you would guess that if you had dead Bodys with bullet holes
but with out corpses and no sign of combat nah. 



> Why not assume it was just terrorists with a vast reach or other countries sabotage? Or someone with mind control?


Doesnt matter they will vastly improve security either way and the Terrorist thing ... no normal Human could do that what Mercer achieved.
Its just not possible to wipe out a complete Military base without exposing that he is quite Special. One stray bullet would be enough to expose Blacklight. They would go for the guess a new kind of Uroboros.
If he goes for the one Military Base at a Time they will have Video Tapes
shortterm or a Radio SoS or a witness.

They probably would even have Satellite Pictures of one Guy entering- one Guy leaving.



> since they don't even know if Mercer is alone.


Why would that make them let their guard down? Its an advantage. Even then they would still underestimate the thread.



> The viral outbreak was caused by the vial of Blacklight Mercer broke, not a scratch of him after being infected. It's possible it could spread via fluid swapping, but that's still not a real risk of infection since Mercer can heal nigh instantaneously and doesn't usually spit on his opponents.



Senetor you Glas of Water. Senetor your Lunch. Senetor underwrite this.
General your Taxi. General do this, General do that. Sorry that i bumped into you General. General did you sleep well in you Hotel Room?
General your retina scan. Your Jacket Please General. General your Id please. Mike why arent you kissing me anymore? Jim why didnt you call me? "Ohh i had to mess up some Military Base" Mid/Longterm he will infect someone. If he goes Politic or full undercover. Even if he knows everything about somebody
he cant fool the relatives mid/longterm they would know.  If he do it only shortterm he would alert the Military even faster. 



> For logistical reasons and subconscious denial, the "BOW that can turn into anyone so effectively he can fool well trained soldiers" is likely going to be on the bottom of the list, if listed as a possibility at all.



How will mercer fool a Watchdog? We assumed until now that he can go into a Military Base. A Dog would totaly freak out either because its intimidated or would attack Mercer. They are trained my guess would be the later. Even if not at the first Base at the second Base they would be on the Guard and alert even if its General X.
You can expose him with X-Rays, you can expose him with Watchdogs,




> Even if every single one of Mercer's abilities is exposed REverse still has trouble with the second part (find out where your enemy is)


If all his abilitys are exposed he cant get intel, cant mess with their Command Chain and how they find him....

If Wesker knows Mercers disguise Ability would be enough to use a Bloodhound. Remeber 12 Days.



> he's one guy on a planet of billions who has no particular goal other than destroy everything.


Thats a particular Goal and its impossible to achieve.



> Ask the FBI about Whitey Bulger, or the military about Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussein.


Was Osama carrying Ebola on Us Hometurf and taking Military Bases out like he was some Supermutant? Sadam Hussein hid in an earthhole.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 18, 2012)

davillage said:


> Because the one that made respective desicion is lost. Like everyone in that Base and it would happen again. Something is turning our best mens against us and its not Human. Because see how strange the Military Base incident would look and the Disapperance of General X
> and Military Adjutant Ys Bodyguards are lost. The brain influence is not possible you would guess that if you had dead Bodys with bullet holes
> but with out corpses and no sign of combat nah.


He destroys the base of the General whose identity he stole after he commands a nuclear bombardment. By blowing it apart with another nuke (or as much explosive as he can find). They would not expect to find a body at a base razed to the ground. But a missing body still wouldn't be a BOW clue because he could have been a traitor/sleeper agent. There's absolutely no reason they would jump to the conclusion that he's a BOW. Or that he's a "he" at all, but instead think of him as a group of very resourceful people. 



> Doesnt matter they will vastly improve security either way and the Terrorist thing ... no normal Human could do that what Mercer achieved.
> Its just not possible to wipe out a complete Military base without exposing that he is quite Special. One stray bullet would be enough to expose Blacklight. They would go for the guess a new kind of Uroboros.
> If he goes for the one Military Base at a Time they will have Video Tapes
> shortterm or a Radio SoS or a witness.


No normal human can construct a network of people so high up in the military they could command attacks on friendly territory? And how is it not possible to wipe out a military base without exposing he's special when he can use a helicopter or jet with a nuclear payload?! Mercer doesn't have to use his tendrils, you know. And where's the proof Blacklight is contagious from Mercer? He spent about a week with Dana and longer with the Dr. who was helping him and neither of them were infected despite touching wounded areas on him with their bare hands. 

How is someone supposed to survive, at best, a bombardment of military grade explosives via helicopter, and at worst a nuclear bomb?



> They probably would even have Satellite Pictures of one Guy entering- one Guy leaving.


No, they'd have satellite pictures of hundreds of troops and civilians milling around, destruction of the base, then one guy (who could be any of a thousand of people there) leaving. In a helicopter. With no clear identification as to who he is and no reason to think he's anything other than a very capable terrorist who destroyed the base with basic subterfuge and a well crafted plan. 



> Why would that make them let their guard down? Its an advantage. Even then they would still underestimate the thread.


I didn't say they would let their guard down, I said even learning he could shapeshift wouldn't help so long as they don't know it's just him, because for all they know there could be thousands of people taking the places of thousands of soldiers. Paranoia sets in and makes things far easier for Mercer. 



> Senetor you Glas of Water. Senetor your Lunch. Senetor underwrite this.
> General your Taxi. General do this, General do that. Sorry that i bumped into you General. General did you sleep well in you Hotel Room?
> General your retina scan. Your Jacket Please General. General your Id please. Mike why arent you kissing me anymore? Jim why didnt you call me? "Ohh i had to mess up some Military Base" Mid/Longterm he will infect someone. If he goes Politic or full undercover. Even if he knows everything about somebody
> he cant fool the relatives mid/longterm they would know.  If he do it only shortterm he would alert the Military even faster.


It doesn't matter if he alerts the military. They have no way of knowing who is going to be next. It's that simple. No long term undercover required. 



> How will mercer fool a Watchdog? We assumed until now that he can go into a Military Base. A Dog would totaly freak out either because its intimidated or would attack Mercer. They are trained my guess would be the later. Even if not at the first Base at the second Base they would be on the Guard and alert even if its General X.
> You can expose him with X-Rays, you can expose him with Watchdogs


We have no idea how he smells, but chances are it's like what the person he absorbs smells like, and why would it be intimidated?! He's a regular Joe by all perceptions so far as we know. Where's proof that dogs react negatively to him at all? Even if they did, he just makes up some excuse about playing with his cat or something earlier-- keep in mind he _still_ fools humans and no one's about to start shooting a dear friend of theirs because Fido is a little upset. 



> If all his abilitys are exposed he cant get intel, cant mess with their Command Chain and how they find him....


....Why can't he do those things? If they know he can transform they still don't know who he is going to transform into. He could stop being generals and become a peon soldier who has enough access to plant explosives on key materials. Or a lab tech who dumps viruses and bacteria into drinking water. Or about a million other things, including a loner who no one would miss or a homeless guy no one takes notice of. The only way to ensure they shut him down is to stop trusting Generals, governors and similar people altogether, and this chaos would just make the match a cakewalk. 



> If Wesker knows Mercers disguise Ability would be enough to use a Bloodhound. Remeber 12 Days.


What's a bloodhound's effective range? Why can't Mercer just kill him by playing dead then using a Tendril burst while he's being hunted?



> Thats a particular Goal and its impossible to achieve.


Unless someone can figure out who he is at any given moment... Not really. 



> Was Osama carrying Ebola on Us Hometurf and taking Military Bases out like he was some Supermutant? Sadam Hussein hid in an earthhole.


No, but he was controlling a massive network of people doing similar things-- all of whom gave varyingly useful intel on how to find him at some points in time and the US still had a hard time pinpointing his location.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 18, 2012)

Just for the record, according to Prototype 2, Mercer IS contagious - he infected Heller - but only when he WANTS to, which would explain why Dana wasn't infected - his unconsciously holding back.

He is, after all, a sentient virus. Emphasis on SENTIENT - so why wouldn't he be able to choose whether to start a pandemic or not? Elizabeth Greene caused a mess because she was a psychopath on a rampage...


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2012)

Why the hell is this like five pages

Mercer cunt punts anyone who gets in his way


----------



## davillage (Jan 19, 2012)

> Mercer cunt punts anyone who gets in his way


What? Prove that. Open Combat he lose thats proved already and if
hes exposed it will lead to open combat. You didnt bother to read the five Pages. Thats pretty much off topic. 



> Just for the record, according to Prototype 2, Mercer IS contagious - he infected Heller - but only when he WANTS to, which would explain why Dana wasn't infected - his unconsciously holding back.


How close was their contact? Living together under one roof? Sleeping in the same Bed? Did they kiss? And since its unconsciously you know his Mind better than himself?
Because Dana wasnt infected he holds back therefore Dana wasnt infected. Circle logic. If they touched wounded Areas they had no micro wounds on their Hands.



> Emphasis on SENTIENT - so why wouldn't he be able to choose whether to start a pandemic or not?


Because he was the source of the outbreak after all. The same Blacklight strain as in the Vial. Mercer sended his Body cells into Heller was enough for him to get infected.  The sending was the conscious part.
If Mercers cells are sentienent after they left his Body he should be able to fullbody control Heller. He can not.

Hence the sentienent part works as long as Mercers cells are chained together. His Body Fluids are contaginous because he cant control them after they left.

Since its quite farfetched to assume a Virus that infected Manhatten is not contaginous prove that to me i bet you can not.

That stuff is what Prototype wika says:


> Physical Contact: If a non-infected person is bitten or scratched by an Infected person, or Hunter, the virus can spread directly to the victim resulting in their infection.
> Exposure: Coming into contact with an Infected Water Tower, or a Hive can result in the infectious agents spreading to near-by humans.
> Bodily Fluid Contact: Infectious bodily fluids and materials are capable of infecting through open wounds.
> Injection: As used on the Project D-Code soldiers, the Virus can be spread through direct application by applying an injection.



Pretty much confirms what  basic logic is.



> He destroys the base of the General whose identity he stole after he commands a nuclear bombardment. By blowing it apart with another nuke


General is not enough for nuclear bombardment and on Hometurf even then they will think twice about following that order and to get some fancy explosives he have to get past the guard dogs of a Military Facility
without a single Camera Picture taken of him using his Specials and in open combat he has to consume to reg. and that would give away the Body snatcher ability what is his most valuable power.
He cant escape the sattelites somewhere he would have mounted the aircraft or entered a Base with an ID.



> We have no idea how he smells, but chances are it's like what the person he absorbs smells like, and why would it be intimidated?! He's a regular Joe by all perceptions so far as we know. Where's proof that dogs react negatively to him at all? Even if they did, he just makes up some excuse about playing with his cat or something earlier-- keep in mind he still fools humans and no one's about to start shooting a dear friend of theirs because Fido is a little upset.



Because of this



> Paranoia sets in



and 



> Superdense Body


Lol Mercer beeing an average Joe.
Dogs can detect him that much is 100% sure.  Dogs freaks out if he
is near they have the urge to protect and attack any thread they are trained for that.

and



> Patsy


If even that works Fido seems not that stupid anymore.



> No long term undercover required.


Ok than we agree on him no beeing able to do that.



> What's a bloodhound's effective range? Why can't Mercer just kill him by playing dead then using a Tendril burst while he's being hunted?



12 Days is the maximum Range. Helicopter Strike team on his tail. The hunt begins. Remember full Body armor makes him slow and non armored they can kill him unarmored without PIS.



> Mercer doesn't have to use his tendrils,


Will he talk them to death or will he use normal Guns vs ten thousands the Numbers with the same guns?

Since the 100% stealth thing and high up in the Command chain are of the table Mercer is now going terrorist. Ok im fine with that.

But they have sensors to keep you from dropping Stuff into Waterreservoirs.

We are not talking one Base, one City, one General Mercers has to take out all of them.

Mercer has to kill  220.862 Humans per Day to only prevent Humanity from growing. 6.717.894 millions a Month and  80.614.726 a Year that wouldnt even reduce the Numbers.
How can he do that if he Destroys our infrastructure and if he does not they will get him in the long run.
Super Dense Body he wont swin through the Oceans.
Who can still say he could achieve that. 

There is only one single way for him to have any chance to beat this scenario and that is to set up a Thermonuclear war with Russia, go in the US Presidents Bunker and Trollface humanity.

But he has never showed any mindfuckery superstrategist feat.
Not even one of you came up with that. You used  20 different scenarios until now and none of that worked.

He would underestimate his Enemys thats why he would lose. Besides that killing is not consuming what the OP said and that why i didt mentioned it earlier.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Fang said:


> Why the hell is this like five pages
> 
> Mercer cunt punts anyone who gets in his way



Seriously, this.

Everyone else, get the fuck back in your hugboxes and shut up.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's put it this way: Blackwatch continuously developed ways to detect and combat Mercer.  They still got fucked sideways by him due to his absorbed knowledge of how they worked.  What makes people think he can't do the same here?

SMH


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I got a headache just from scrolling down.

Thread should ended here.


----------



## davillage (Jan 19, 2012)

> Let's put it this way: Blackwatch continuously developed ways to detect and combat Mercer. They still got fucked sideways by him due to his absorbed knowledge of how they worked. What makes people think he can't do the same here?


Due to PIS and Game mechanics. Bloodlusted they would nuke manhatten.
The would use watchdogs and anti Infantery vs Mercer. Last answer i will give.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2012)

davillage said:


> Due to PIS and Game mechanics. Bloodlusted they would nuke manhatten.
> The would use watchdogs and anti Infantery vs Mercer. Last answer i will give.



Yeah, it suuure is PIS and game mechanics when Web of Intrigue cutscenes keep highlighting how dangerous Mercer's disguise abilities are, even when they come up with counters for him

Oh man, watchdogs, it's not like he faced Supersoldiers that can throw ICBMs like javelins and can also detect him.  Ooooh, anti-infantry, not like he can eat up Javelin missiles and anti-tank weapons with ease.

Oh wait


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 19, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Seriously, this.
> 
> Everyone else, get the fuck back in your hugboxes and shut up.



This.

I don't even know what the current arguments are about because of all the fucking tl;dr eyesore posts. 

Mercer steamrolls through anything in a straight fight, and has proven very capable of using tact through his disguise abilities when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 19, 2012)

apparently there are magical people in resident evil that have never shown up in anything whatsoever that can give mercer a run for his money :I. lol. the only threat I see even remotely here is wesker due to speed.

mercer fucks up TANKS and rider kicks helicopters all day. his his muscle mass upgrade he can literally blow people in half with a tap.


----------



## Rashou (Jan 19, 2012)

Mostly it's me saying Mercer wins due to stealth and davillage saying Mercer isn't stealthy enough and would get caught before he could do major damage. I keep saying finding Mercer who can literally be anyone is going to be extremely difficult and davillage says they'll find him using dogs and somehow manage to keep tracking him down despite the fact that Mercer can just kill whoever is currently on his tail and then assume their identity. 

I'm not going to address anything else in that last rebuttal since that's the basic argument. Except this bit because it's kind of ridiculous:



> Mercer has to kill 220.862 Humans per Day to only prevent Humanity from growing. 6.717.894 millions a Month and 80.614.726 a Year that wouldnt even reduce the Numbers.


Except extended use of nuclear weapons, the collapse of society and war against what amounts to an unknown entity would put a serious dent in the population growth as well as the population. It's even more trouble if the Blacklight outbreak you keep mentioning happens, which canonically contributed to the near destruction of the most densely populated city of the US (there's 8 million right there). And of course the 30% of people in 3rd world countries aren't a threat. 

And don't forget all of this extended conversation is based on the idea that he even has to fight literally the planet. With just named characters/organizations he has a real cakewalk.



Shoddragon said:


> apparently there are magical people in resident evil that have never shown up in anything whatsoever that can give mercer a run for his money :I. lol. the only threat I see even remotely here is wesker due to speed.
> 
> mercer fucks up TANKS and rider kicks helicopters all day. his his muscle mass upgrade he can literally blow people in half with a tap.



Yeah it got kind of off topic. In an offhand example I laid out a strategy that would work for Mercer taking apart any military and apparently it was an invitation to literally include the US military in the match. That's the last time I use an example.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 19, 2012)

Who the hell do you think you are, Rashou, using examples in a debate to prove your point?

The nerve!


----------

